# Merino fleece... sigh... best way to get out vm etc.



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

I can see the potential in this pile of fleece but getting there is hard work! Figuring out the washing temp was key -- now I am at least getting the lanolin out so that I can tease the fibers and get some of the dirt out! but I am stumped as to doing better getting the vm out. I don't want to beat it up too much so I'm just gently carding it on my drum carder. It is coming out fairly fluffy and the fibers straight but still lots of STUFF in it. I thought more would come out as I spun it but on the bobbin it still looks dingy (maybe I had too much in the "lingerie bag" I washed it in...) and you can see bumps of the vm and balls of dirt. Though the smooth places are really really soft!!!

Do folks ever wash the skein after spinning it to help whiten it?

Can't wait to move on to the coopworth!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I always wash my skeins after spinning (I dont pre wash the fleece though) in a lovely wool wash. I soak my skiens in the wool wash in the laundry sink and then wring them out and put in washing machine on the spin cycle. Then take them out and shake and flick the crap out of it and you will hear vm going everywhere, depending of course on how much vm is in it. Hang on the clothes line to dry. I spin my own fleeces so there is hardly any vm in them...if this is the same merino you have talked about already I think you may have to face facts and chuck it...and buy yourself a lovely "bred specially for spinning fleece" IMO


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes, this is the same darn fleece. But I am learning a lot!!! Now I'm trying to open it up as much as possible inbetween washes / rinses and that is helping quite a bit. I just wasn't sure if it could take the abuse of a triple picker or if that would "hurt" it. But good to know you wash your skeins after b/c I just finished a part alpaca skein that is probably pretty dirty! You should have seen my fingers and foot pedals after spinning it. Eeew!


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd gently flick card it before putting it through the carder and get out as much as you can before putting it through. Or, if you don't have a flick carder (looks like a miniature hand carder), you can use a dog brush. I bet it's going to be wonderful once you get it done!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Alpacas love nothing better than rolling in dirt...washing the skein will bring it up lovely.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have spin small bits of merino and I think I am one of the few people who doesn't really like to spin it. A blend would be nice but..... From the tails I have heard from others about getting VM out of merino and other really fine greasy fleeces it's darn near impossible especially if it is the really fine crumbs of VM, almost like dust but it isn't. Good luck with it!

I also ALWAYS wash my skeins after spinning even if the fleece was clean when spun up. It just helps to settle the skein and allows it to bloom and be everything it was meant to be :sing:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm with Marchwind, I like to gently wash fleeces before spinning, but fine morino felts so easily that it can be tricky. I too like morino mix, many times easier to handle. We've all worked with fleeces that are so full of vm that it makes us a little crazy. I've been known to give those to other people with more patience or determination or whatever. I like spinning to be at least a little bit fun. This all goes to show you that there is no definite "only way to do things"--(just, well, this works for me!)


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks again all -- >>This all goes to show you that there is no definite "only way to do things"--(just, well, this works for me!)<< I think that's why I like it so much. There isn't a right answer! Crafts in the past like quilting, sewing in general, and even following a pattern for knitting have frustrated me because I have a hard time seeing how something on paper becomes the finished product and the fact that straight lines need to be followed and the flaws really show. I find spinning to be very forgiving.

That said, I always learn something from others and how they do their thing often opens up a whole new world.


----------

